# Noisy suspension air pump....



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

I went to long with a leaky air bag and now it makes more noise than normal....who's got the best price in that pump nowadays? TIA
Car has 135K+ btw, not a big deal to me replacing bags and the pump...I plan on keeping the car.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Noisy suspension air pump.... (Jim's16VScirocco)*

PM Brandon (diive4sho)
he runs a parts company and while i don't think he regularly stocks what you're looking for, he drives and allroad and would know the answer to your question. in fact he might know of a more robust aftermarket version that would be plug & play for the factory setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
brandon's profile:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...28604


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Noisy suspension air pump.... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Thanx for that mang. I'll contact him... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Noisy suspension air pump.... (Jim's16VScirocco)*

If you do find out about a "more robust aftermarket version" could you let us all know? Mine is getting old but I hate to replace it with the factory one.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Noisy suspension air pump.... (vr6ninja)*

Arnott Industries in Florida hooked me up with a re-built compressor for $175 (wholesale). Took about 1/2 to install up on a lift (easy)
They retail for $225.....still a great deal...I think dealer wants over $600 for that pump...which is also used on an S-class Mercedes ! LOL
They also sell the front air springs, their own design (which looks better than OE) much cheaper than OE and they have a lifetime warranty to boot.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

arnott is the way to go


----------



## ibmx88 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Noisy suspension air pump.... (Jim's16VScirocco)*

i have an compressor pulled off a 2002 all road, make me an offer


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Noisy suspension air pump.... (ibmx88)*

Thanks for the shout
The arnott rebuild is the best thing out right now..... I'm working on an upgrade pump for the allroad's as well as a bellow style replacement bag setup. Bag brackets will be finished (finally) by monday and then time to work on the pump.


----------

